# Check your word with Merriam Webster



## Matrix

Before you post a new word, please make sure that you can find it in any dictionaries, otherwise please don't post it.

Some of the words are so rare that I can't find them with m-w.com, I can't find them in my huge desktop dictionary software which contains several famous dictionaries, and my Google spelling checker doesn't recognize them either.

WOTD is supposed to be educational, it's not a _you-don't-know-this-word_ contest. With the readership of this forum, if anyone replied "I have never seen this word," it probably suggests a poor choice.

If you post a new word, you should feel comfortable using it in writing, even not in daily conversations.

Let's use Merriam Webster to check a new word before posting it.

From this point on, I will only add words that exist in Merriam Webster to the used word list.


----------

